# want to adopt rotweiler



## anonymusneo

hi guys

there's a 1 year old rotie available in shelter i want to adopt him his name is Oscar

they say he is very aggressive. i never owned a rotie before.

i have a lot of questions. 
on how will he fit in my home
will he accept me as his owner .

right now most of the time my omm n me are home. 
i have heard a lot from friends like rotties biting there owner..

i know their owners must be bad 

but these things have made me question roties aggression thingy


----------



## Dakota Spirit

The aggression isn't really a breed thing - there could be a whole slew of reasons behind why the dog is acting out.

That being said, unless you have experience with problem dogs, rehabilitating them, training them, etc. I really wouldn't suggest this dog for your household. You have one other adult dog and a brand new puppy - that's not really a situation that needs a potentially aggressive dog that you aren't prepared to handle.

ETA: I'm also curious why a shelter would adopt out a dog they deemed 'really aggressive'. That's not exactly good practice...


----------



## anonymusneo

Oscars owner abandoned him so they got him now


----------



## mandymmr

being a rottie and doberman owner, I will say that these breeds aren't really for beginners. Mine at least will try to challange me at times, I always say they do it just to make sure I am still paying attention. LOL

Having an aggressive dog, you have to have the upper hand and be able to handle them in any conditions. You also have to be prepared for the worst. ALL DOGS BITE! I am really tired of people putting a stereo type on certain breeds. I can't tell you how many times people have actually looked down upon me saying "oh you have one of THOSE dogs", as if my dogs were going to attack anyone that walked by. That is far from the truth. We work very hard with our dogs training them and etc so they are great dogs and very well behaved/socialized. 

Having a rottie also you have to make sure you r homeowners insurance will allow one! We had to loook, and look to find one that would allow or dogs, and then we had to sign off on them as well if there were any "incidents".. 

Did I read right that you just got a puppy??? If so I would say your hand are pretty full right now anyways...why add to it?


----------



## BoxMeIn21

mandymmr said:


> Did I read right that you just got a puppy??? If so I would say your hand are pretty full right now anyways...why add to it?


Ditto.......


----------



## Inga

Why would the shelter even consider adopting out an aggressive dog? Especially a Rottweiler which is a very strong breed with an already damaged reputation and even more so to a less experienced owner? My concern is for you as well as the dog. That does not seem like a very smart decision on the shelters part. Tread with great caution, I wouldn't like to see you or anyone else get hurt. This has nothing to do with the breed. Any shelter that is adopting out aggressive dogs is really not doing their job. IMO


----------



## Curbside Prophet

I believe the OP is from a country not known for great shelters.


----------



## Inga

Curbside Prophet said:


> I believe the OP is from a country not known for great shelters.


Then I would still caution anyone from adopting an "aggressive dog" unless they know what they are doing. I would also ask that it is not a misinterpretation of what the dog REALLY is. Some folks will say the "aggressive dog" referring to a Rottweiler even when the dog in question is sweet. 
If you have a good trainer/behaviorist that could help you with this it would be great. Can someone with more experience go and assess the dog first?


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Inga said:


> Then I would still caution anyone from adopting an "aggressive dog" unless they know what they are doing. I would also ask that it is not a misinterpretation of what the dog REALLY is. Some folks will say the "aggressive dog" referring to a Rottweiler even when the dog in question is sweet.
> If you have a good trainer/behaviorist that could help you with this it would be great. Can someone with more experience go and assess the dog first?


I completely agree.


----------



## Inga

To the OP:
I am not sure how much experience you have with Rottweiler's as a breed but there are some videos that give a bit of food for thought before adopting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7s1IUxPEmA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3p3SjPRu0g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWsg4fJThyM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1KuNfSCcW8

I suggest you watch those and also read, read, read everything you can to learn about the breed FIRST. Any info I can help you with, I am more then willing.


----------



## Doglover73

Rottweilers are a strong breed dog and are not for the inexperienced, I know the old saying " how can you get experience without owing one" well volunterring is one way.. I own 2 Rottweilers soon to be 3 and I personally cannot see an inexperienced person owning a rottweiler with an aggressive background, I also can't see a rescue organization or a shelter adopting an animal that is aggressive regardless of the breed.

Rottweilers were not bred to be mean, mine have been raised with my children and they adore them, they are their guards when my eyes are not on them, they are my big couch potatoes. Please for your sake and the sake of this dog find a puppy that you have experience with, and one that does not have behavior issues, my female had behavior issues but I have spent alot of money and more time to get her to where she is today.. I think its best if you leave this alone.


Hi Inga this is Kim...I couldnt remember my old name and PW


----------



## anonymusneo

ok if u say so but that dog will remain in there cuz no one will adopt him .. is it possible if i go spend sometime with him in shelter nd see if he gets to know me and dont be agressive with me?

is there any chance?i know i got the pup but i cant see leaving this dog and this leaves me in awkward position


----------



## Doglover73

What are the exact "aggressive" behaviors the shelter is stating this dog has? For example if I had to rehome my female and she went to a shelter/rescue some may say she is aggressive, she doesnt care for other dogs because she was attacked at a young age by the neighbors dog while in my yard on a leash, she is leary of some people including my old vet because for some reason he was scared to death of her, and she had never even came close to acting like she would bite, so she was muzzled at each vet visit... She gets very protective when strangers come near me or my children, but alot of dogs are the same way and are not Rottweilers. 

Questions I would be asking are what makes him aggressive? why are they saying this? is he cat aggressive? dog aggressive? kid aggressive? you have to ask all these questions and then read, read,read. They are awesome dogs and I love mine to death, I dont want to see any dog put down, but if he is truly aggressive and a harm to society then he should not be adopted.. get as much background information as you can, and also information from people that take care of him at the shelter.


----------



## FourIsCompany

Aren't you getting your GSD puppy back in a couple weeks? Bringing a puppy into the home with an aggressive dog could really mess things up. Just wait for your puppy and put your energy into him. Impatience is a terrible trait for a dog owner to have...


----------



## FilleBelle

I have a soft spot for shelter dogs that no one else wants, but I don't see how you are in an awkward position. You have not promised to take the dog. No one is asking or forcing you to do so. Many, many shelter dogs never get adopted. It is sad that he will be another one, but if he doesn't fit into your life, then it isn't meant to be.


----------

